# Who gets your remaining wealth and possessions?



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Just recently began thinking about my few possessions and funds that won't be going with me when I check out of here for good.
Since I have no living "true" relatives left and don't expect to ever marry again, I really don't have any preferences.
I have no objections to giving money to the deserving less fortunate people out there, but trying to sort out which charity organizations truly serve others is getting to be tough.
I am considering keeping a list of women I have dated since splitting with my loadstone and give each consideration should the end seem inevitable. Of course, how they handle the demise of our "relationship" will be taken into consideration.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

My life insurance goes to my parents. I don't trust my ex with money; I don't think he's spend it on our daughter - he would use it on a get-rich-quick scheme thinking he would make 10x more but in the end would lose it all. If i leave it to my parents they'll be willing to pay for her college and any other needs she has.

My car goes to my best friend. It's in great shape but 10 years old. I may change that to my daughter as she nears driving age.

My house (well, equity) goes to my parents but they would be willing to do a rent with option to buy for a fair price to my best friend. They love my house so it would be win-win.

"Wealth" is a relative term, obviously.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

wife gets house, cars, etc. etc.....my son is 19.....I would let her control what to give. She took about a pretty good size life insurance policy on me..and it's all to her. I'm ok with that though. don't think it would be wise to hand a 19 yr old a big chunk of cash.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

hookares said:


> Just recently began thinking about my few possessions and funds that won't be going with me when I check out of here for good.
> Since I have no living "true" relatives left and don't expect to ever marry again, I really don't have any preferences.
> I have no objections to giving money to the deserving less fortunate people out there, but trying to sort out which charity organizations truly serve others is getting to be tough.
> I am considering keeping a list of women I have dated since splitting with my loadstone and give each consideration should the end seem inevitable. Of course, how they handle the demise of our "relationship" will be taken into consideration.


So no kids?

I would probably leave mine to my college Alma Mater - or possibly my Church. Do some research and pick a charity that is in line with your ideals / morals / beliefs.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

At least I don't have that worry any longer. It was kind of funny when I nearly died a few years ago though. Everyone was worried about being stuck with my menagerie. lol

Seriously, though, are you not close with your family? We are a very close family, so most things go into a trust for the generations to come.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. However, since I really don't have any of the options proposed, I may well go with my thoughts in giving consideration to my latest lady friends.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

hookares said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. However, since I really don't have any of the options proposed, I may well go with my thoughts in giving consideration to my latest lady friends.


Sooo.... when are we going out?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

If you have no living will in place and the state can't find any living relatives, everything goes to the state after probate court takes their cut.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

all my stuff goes to mom or brother if she's no longer alive.

Nothing goes to my kids because until they turn 18 my wife would have control of it. My life insurance money would last about 30 days in her care.

You could give it to charity, or someone that was really cool to you. Like out of a movie (I helped this guy with his groceries and 10 years later when he died he gave me $1 million!!!)


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll have it!

My daughter, my parents, my sister, my sister's kids

If I had no family left then I would leave it to TAM


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

most of it will go to my son.the rest will go to various pitbull rescues.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

hookares said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. However, since I really don't have any of the options proposed, I may well go with my thoughts in giving consideration to my latest lady friends.


Are you going to tell your dates that - depending on how the evening goes - they might end up in your will?!?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Are you going to tell your dates that - depending on how the evening goes - they might end up in your will?!?


The only way they will ever know before I'm gone will be if they are members of TAM.
(just where in the southeast EnjoliWoman?)


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

How much are we talking here? Hell I'll take you out if there's some nice loot in there for me. Might even let you get to second base.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

COguy said:


> How much are we talking here? Hell I'll take you out if there's some nice loot in there for me. Might even let you get to second base.


Hey - I saw him first!!!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Hey - I saw him first!!!


Drop dead b*tch!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

hookares said:


> The only way they will ever know before I'm gone will be if they are members of TAM.
> (just where in the southeast EnjoliWoman?)


I'm a imported Carolina Girl.  Lookee at all of the men fighting for you. Wonder who will go to third base now?


----------

